# unpaid speeding fine



## MarkRd (Feb 29, 2016)

Good morning, please help.... anyone 

Last year i hired a car from Record Go for approximately 4 weeks of the summer in Malaga.

On my return i had received a speeding fine which i forgot to pay and lost the ticket. i intend to return to Spain this summer and again hire a car but i have only just remembered about the fine and i would like to clear any outstanding fines with the General Trafica department.

I called General Trificca this morning to pay the fine however they say i require the reference number of the issued ticket. i explained that i had lost my ticket they suggested i should get in touch with Record Go as the provider of the car they would have been sent a duplicate copy and may have the reference number of the fine on file.

The only other advice i was given was to appear in personal art the Malaga Office, however this creates a big problem. my flat is an hour form the airport and i need to hire a car to get there but more importantly i have two small children and don't want them stuck at a car rental desk for hours on arrival in Spain trying to sort this out nor do i want refused a car altogetherand left stranded at the airport.

I am happy to pay the fine i just dont know how best to recover the tickety number or if this outstanding fine will effect a future hire car booking i may make.....

Please help.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Mark. Have you tried getting in contact with Record Go? If you have the number, I think you can pay online:

_"You can also call 060 to pay or enter the DGT website (Dirección General de Tráfico). If you do decide to pay online you will need a credit or debit card but do not need a digital certificate."_

From here: Traffic fines in Spain | Ábaco Advisers


----------



## MarkRd (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks very much.

I had contact record go and they said i had to put it in writing to customer services which i did but not heard back yet.

I will give the online system a go but am pretty sure that method requires the orignal ticket reference number unfortunately.

Fingers Crossed

Regards

Mark


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MarkRd said:


> they suggested i should get in touch with Record Go as the provider of the car they would have been sent a duplicate copy and may have the reference number of the fine on file.


Is there any reason you can't do this, as this seems to be the answer?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Don't stress! 

Email the car hire company asking for details of how to pay so that you have proof incase of any questions. Generally what will happen is that DGT will send a notification to the car hire company who should then pass on your details. This is assuming that it is unpaid and they want to follow it up. 

If you have not received anything I wouldn't be too stressed, the worst case is that DGT ask you to pay and maybe with extra charge for being late. It certainly won't affect your ability to hire a car because the car hire company have no interest in whether you pay you fine or not, it is not their responsibility if you break a rule and they won't be in any trouble for it, they just pass on your details as the driver at the time.

I would email them asking for help to pay and if they don't reply then keep the proof you have tried. As others have said, you should be able to get the fine details from Trafico, you will nee to give them the registration of the car and maybe a copy of your rental agreement to show you were the one with the car at that time. Of course you should make an effort to pay it but I wouldn't be too concerned if despite your best efforts you can't!


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

If you have the registration number of the car, you can try doing a search on this website- https://www.buscamultas.com

It might also work using your NIE, if the hire company passed that information on.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Or just ignore it?


----------

